# Cheap cutting boards



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, I know... get a Boardsmith. I'm going to be ordering a big one soon. In the meantime I still need something smaller that I can pull out for veggies and stuff. I'm thinking of getting this board in 16"x10" for $26, just want to make sure it's going to be OK or if there are better options on the cheap I'd like to explore them. Right now I'm using some scarred poly boards that need to hit the trash can SOON. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00063QBFE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Edt: I can't seem to edit the thread title. "Cuttinb" is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 28, 2011)

I advise this one - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J5S8YI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20"
You won't be serving cheese on it, but it does a great job, for what it is.


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 28, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I advise this one/URL].
> 
> You won't be serving cheese on it, but it does a great job, for what it is.




+1 on the Sani-Tuff. When your eventually get your Boardsmith, you can use the sani-tuff for working on raw meats and such. Like johndoughy said, it ain't pretty. But it's useful.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2011)

The sani tuff are good boards, very knife friendly. I would stay away from the real thin ones they tend to take a bend easily if stored on edge. (Easy enough to fix on a cookie sheet in a warm oven tho.)


----------



## Kyle (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys! Are the Sani-Tuff boards available at any big box stores or chains? I'd prefer to buy locally today rather than wait a week from Amazon, but I'll go that route if I have to.


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 28, 2011)

A lot of the restaurant supply stores will have them, as they are NSF certified.


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Are the San-tuff boards dishwasher safe? 

Prices seem to be all over the map, especially on Amazon (which doesn't carry them -- all 3rd-party sellers).


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, you can wash them in a home dishwasher, soak in bleach solution ect. Just take them out while warm and lay flat.

You have to watch out for what board they are selling, I think the price variations are because most sizes come in 1/2", 3/4" and 1'' thicknesses.

I would avoid the 1/2" ones on anything but a small board.


----------

